# Sticky  Let me explain what this forum is for...



## Tracy Rimmer

Because spamming the board with things like "Hey, I'm making money at this site. Follow my link and make money, too!" is not what it is about.

It is about asking for and about ideas.

It is about bringing problems you are encountering with your home-run business or job-at-home, or "telecommuting" here for input by those who may be further along the path than you and can offer their experience and wisdom to help you through.

It's about sharing the successes of YOUR business, not one set up by an internet savvy investor who wants more members to fund their pyramid scheme.

It's not about spamming people.

Spam threads, such as that indicated in the first paragraph of this post, are deleted. I have deleted quite a few of these over the past weeks, and will probably end up deleting more as the economy worsens and people look for ways to bring money in. However, it still won't be allowed. This site isn't about that, so, until Chuck decides that it is, spamvertising will continue to be deleted, whether posted by a bot or by an established member.

So, bottom line: if you are seeking a target-rich environment in order to expand your business by drawing others in to the "opportunity" you are offering them, this is not that place. That is spamvertising, and not welcome here.


----------



## sisterpine

Thank you! I get these all the time in my email spam folder as well, sisterpine


----------



## katlupe

Tracy, what about the blog threads? They are not exactly a home business, yet in a way they are, since I do bring buyers to my websites from my blogs. I make some money from my blogs through advertisements from people who pay me to put an ad on my blog or when I write a paid post on one of my blogs. 

We have been interacting on this board about the blogs and swagbucks but I don't think it was spamming. I wasn't putting any kind of link on there that I would profit from, just trying to help my friends from here to make some money on their blogs. 

Let me know if that is okay.

katlupe


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I hope our swagbucks thread is still okay. Those of us using swagbucks have a lot of fun sharing with each other what we are getting on searches, if there is a code, what we redeemed our sb for, etc. I haven't noticed anyone spamming with it, just having a conversation.


----------



## Pam6

I think our Swagbucks thread is exactly what this forum is for. We have a nice community of people that share and help everyone else. No one person is spamming it saying 'sign up under me'. I believe that intent behind Tracy posting this at the time she did was because there were several spamming posts wanting people to sign up and join their pyramid sales thing. 
I can't speak for Tracy but I think if she did have a problem with the Blog or Swagbucks thread she would have corralled us in by now. We all share and encourage others. No one person is asking/begging anyone to buy any items...they are saying how they have done something and encouraging others and working with others to help them.


----------



## Murramarang

"Because spamming the board with things like "Hey, I'm making money at this site. Follow my link and make money, too!" is not what it is about."

This forum topic is overrun with swagbucks (and other similar websites) with posters profiteering from others ("let me refer you.....") which seems to go against the idea stated above.

Maybe these posts need their own thread so folks looking for real ideas and who want to share and help are not caught up in the hype of 'fast buck' schemes...
I am not trying to be rude - just stating reality!


----------



## Lee&Lyric

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I've seen the village and I don't want it raising my children.


Amen. Love that quote. :nanner:


----------

